# Congested udder and drying off questions....



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

1st question: I have a doe with a congested udder. I have tested her for mastitis with a CMT and it came back negative. I have been bumping the udder and massaging it twice a day with udder balm. It seems to be getting worse and trying to dry up. I get lucky if I get 10 squirts out of that side. I have one more show I'd like to take her to and this is making her uneven because it's not filling with milk. What else can I do to try to bring it back into milk and get the congestion out of there?

2nd question: My next show I am going to I won't be able to milk me does in the morning (the ones staying at home.) So I am going to see if one of my friends will come feed them. But, I'd like to dry them up in the morning as no one will be able to milk them. Would I stop giving them as much grain at night to make them have less milk in the morning? And how long should I give myself to dry them up? I won't be going until mid August.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Using hot wet compresses on her udder while massaging helps with congestion as does peppermint oil mixed with the bag balm. Vicks will work in a pinch.

As far as drying off....are you currently milking the said does twice a day? If so, you can get them down to once a day over the next few weeks and just milk in the evenings. If you want to dry them off totally...do it gradually over the next 2 weeks by milking your usual times and cutting grain by half each time and by not emptying her udder, after 2 days go to once a day milking with even less grain over the course of 3-4 days then milk every other day IF she seems to be very engorged milk just enough to make her comfortable, if shes just full, let her go and just check her udder for heat or hardness during the process.


----------



## nora oliva (Feb 1, 2012)

I tried the hot compress...IT WORKED wonders!! I did it only once...Got her udder to go way down..and had no problem since...its been 3 weeks and still no milk or swollen udders her udder is VERY Loose!! just normal looking now!! hahaha LOVE IT!! lol ..THANKS AND AWESOME ADVICE...!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad it worked :thumbup:


----------

